# Rattie in need, life or death situation!!!



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

I posted this on the Goose Mooose forum, but thought I would put something here as well.

I adopted a lone rat not to long ago and want to get her a friend. I saw a craigslist ad for a male in the St. Paul MN area. He was part of a psychology class, where students had to train/condition him to do certain things. Now that the class is over, they are going to put him to sleep 







 One of the students from the class grew very fond of him and wants to save him, however, she can't have pets. I messaged her, asking how long the rat had, and she said until Feb. 3rd. Obviously I want to save the little guy but I have an intact female. I would be more than happy to get him neutered (My girl is very old and don't think she should be spayed), but I would have to keep them separated for at least a month after the neuter. problem 1.) I am terrified of an accidental litter should one of them sneak out of their cage somehow 2.) they would be all by themselves for another month 

The girl really wants him to go to a good home (and so do I) so I figured I would post this here. If no one can take him, I most certainly will, but I think there may be some good homes on the Rat Forum willing to welcome the little guy. She describes him as sweet and extremely intelligent. I need to know ASAP so I can start making arrangements should I need to take the little man, so post on here or message me if you are interested in him! I might be able to help with transport!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you keep them in separate cages preferably in different rooms and keep the doors shut then there is no way for an accidentally litter and then put them together and introduce them once he can go in with her. Why would it be another month for them to be alone? After a neutering most of the time it's like a week of waiting for him to heal I though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Schedule the neuter as soon as you get him and he would be sterile in two weeks. 
I kept boys and girls while I waited to neuter and simply did separate free range and cages in different rooms. I could've and had done cages in same room because it really is fine (can't mate through bars) but I just didn't have room for two huge cages in my bedroom. 

If your girl isn't over a year, a spay can prevent tumors soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

I read that it would take four weeks for 100% of the residual sperm to die off, is this not true? Also, would it be too stressful on the little guy to have him neutered right after I bring him home? I feel like it's a lot of change to handle the way it is, let alone getting snipped???


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It is likely stressful, but it is sorta better in the long run (stress at beginning then all better). He likely has to be seen prior to scheduling the neuter giving you time to socialize him. 

It is eight days, according to a scientific study. Most do two weeks to be safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

When I had my boys neutered the vet told me they would be sterile and completely fine with the girls in seven days. I've gone through the process of introducing neutered males to girls twice now after following his instructions and I've never had an accidental litter from doing this.


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

That is very good to know, thank you! Maybe I can start intros a week or two after his neuter, and not have them in the same cage/be unsupervised until after the full 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If someone can get the boy here, I'm in Detroit MI... U never know, she might have family here or something and she wants to Visit lol... Id neuter the baby and keep him for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

Detroit MI is a bit farther than I was hoping, but I might as well ask the girl, right?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Mouse&Bun said:


> Detroit MI is a bit farther than I was hoping, but I might as well ask the girl, right?


Exactly.... And if she is not able to (understandable! I have no then perhaps she can give him to a shelter instead of having him euthanised....? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike&Sully'sMummy (Sep 1, 2012)

What happened? Did you save him in the end?


----------

